# Frage bezüglich Speicherkarte



## guntergeh (28. August 2008)

*Frage bezüglich Speicherkarte*

Mal eine technische Frage. Hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen.

Nachdem ich nach einem Tagesausflug nach Dresden gemerkt habe wie schnell 4 gbyte Speicherkarten voll sein können wenn man in RAW fotografiert, will ich mir nun eine größere Speicherkarte zulegen. Schon allein deswegen weil es in 2 Wochen für 5 Tage nach Berlin geht. Da reichen die vier gbyte niemals. 

Ich bin jetzt eben am überlegen ob ich ne Sandisk Extreme 3 nehme oder ob auch eine Extreme 2 ausreicht. Laut Herstellerangaben haben die Karten der Extreme-3-Reihe 20 Mbyte Schreibgeschwindigkeit und die der Extreme-2-Reihe nur 15 Mbyte Schreibrate. Jetzt weiß ich nicht genau ob das bei Serienaufnahmen im Raw-Format ausbremsen könnte. 

Denn preislich sind die Extreme-2-Karten um einiges interessanter.


----------



## Oliver (28. August 2008)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Speicherkarte*

Ich habe mal einen neuen Thread für die Frage aufgemacht. Dafür ist dieses Unterforum ja da.

Muss ja nicht alles im Bilderthread landen


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. August 2008)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Speicherkarte*

Das musst du selbst wissen, ob du die 1-2 Sekunden länger warten kannst, bis das Bild geschrieben wurd.


----------



## HeNrY (28. August 2008)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Speicherkarte*

Wie wäres es mit Laptop oder Imagetank? ^^


----------



## guntergeh (30. August 2008)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Speicherkarte*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Wie wäres es mit Laptop oder Imagetank? ^^



Laptop derzeit für mich nicht bezahlbar. Imagetank scheint aber ne gute Alternative zu sein.

Meine Frage richtete sich eher dahin ob durch die niedrigere Schreibrate der Extreme-2-Karten die Kamera selbst in Ihrer Funktion gebremst bzw. gestört wird. 

Achso. Es handelt sich um eine Canon EOS 450D.


----------



## Klutten (30. August 2008)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Speicherkarte*

Wenn ich das unter RAW richtig sehe, sollte die Kamera nicht ausgebremst werden.

Canon EOS 450D / Digital Rebel XSi Review: 13. Performance: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Düsi 800 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Speicherkarte*

Nein, sie wird nicht ausgebremst, da bei Serien aufnahmen sowieso nur der interne Speicher genutzt wird.
Für das sind alle Speicherkarten zu langsam...


----------



## HeNrY (31. August 2008)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Speicherkarte*

Ja, aber langsame Speicherkarten bremsen die Leerung des Puffers aus 
Bei langsamen Karten kann es dir passieren, dass nach 8 Aufnahmen erstmal der Puffer geleert werden muss, bis wieder ein Bild aufgenommen werden kann.


----------



## Düsi 800 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Speicherkarte*

Gut ja, das stimmt schon, die Frage ist, will man das? Die ein bis zwei Sekunden machens ja eigentlich nicht aus, oder?


----------



## Leopardgecko (4. September 2008)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Speicherkarte*



guntergeh schrieb:


> Laptop derzeit für mich nicht bezahlbar. Imagetank scheint aber ne gute Alternative zu sein.
> 
> Meine Frage richtete sich eher dahin ob durch die niedrigere Schreibrate der Extreme-2-Karten die Kamera selbst in Ihrer Funktion gebremst bzw. gestört wird.
> 
> Achso. Es handelt sich um eine Canon EOS 450D.



Da kannst du ruhigen Gewissens zur Extreme 2 greifen.
In der Praxis wirst du bei der EOS 450D den Unterschied nicht merken.


----------



## guntergeh (10. September 2008)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Speicherkarte*

Hab mir jetzt ne Extreme 2 SDHC mit 16 Gibyte geholt.

Bei Serienaufnahmen merkt man jedoch schon das früher Schluß ist wie mit meiner alten Extreme 3. Für mich aber eigentlich nicht so wichtig da ich das nicht wirklich so nutze.

Ich hoffe ich überstehe die 5 tage Berlin mit 20 Gibyte Speicher^^


----------

